# Need support- are there alternatives to IBS and Anxiety?



## 21229 (May 7, 2006)

Hey- I'm new here, looking for support and for others who go through the same things I go through. I've had IBS for a little over a year- my biggest probelms are intestional cramping and nausea (as I also have erosive gastritis). I've had anxiety attacks- for a while there I was fine, but just the other night I had one. My problem is, from what I guess, I fear pain. Now I know there is medicine for pain, but my mind gets all worked up at the first tinge of pain. I keep klonopin on hand, if I need it.I've been put on Pamine for cramps and Zofran for nausea- which, either one, or both has caused constipation, which I have not gotten since I've had IBS. The Pamine has worked well for the cramps, but I think it's causing the other probelm. If it's not one thing, it's another, right? So I think I may hold off on the Pamine for a while, so my bowels can get regular.So I'm trying to figure out what I can do, to alleve these problems without taking alot of medicine. Just yesterday, I started taking ginger root, and I plan to change my diet a bit in a week (when I go to the store) and start exercing. I'm overweight, and as my gastroenteroligist says it doesn't affect IBS much, I thought I'd give it a try.It's all so much a burden on me that it affects every aspect of my life. I would love to have a baby in a couple of years, but the thought of the pain, needles, etc, really bothers me. At least every other day, I cry about it- the pain, the anxiety of it, and the way my life seems like it's been ripped from me. I would LOVE to hear from others who may go through the things I go through, and how you deal with it. Also, I really don't care to go on an anti-depressants, as I just got off Lexapro a month ago- seriously, the only thing stressing me out and "depressing" me is my illness. I want to try to heal my "mental" state with the help of God, my husband (who has been so wonderful and supportive) and my family- though it's been a tough- very tough battle.Thanks for "listening" and thanks for any advice or encouragement. Feel free to ask me any questions you may have. God bless


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome sdmiller!


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Isn't it horrible what our minds can do to us? I was feeling pain this morning so I left work and came home and immediately I felt fine. I could scream! What may help you is a little pampering. Try some peppermint tea and maybe some 5-HTP from a vitamin or health shop. My doctor believes that if you feel it, it's real and not just in your head. I love him for that! I've had some IBS issues just very recently again and the anxiety that accompanies them is horrendous. Don't give up, be positive and grateful that you have a loving and supportive spouse.


----------

